

Show HN: Invertris (made by a friend of mine) - ltamake
https://market.android.com/details?id=au.com.twosquared

======
GavinB
This is extremely clever. Well done!

Your friend needs to explain what the goal of this game is up front! As soon
as I saw the video I got the mechanic immediately--but had no idea what sort
of scoring system was involved. Normal tetris scoring doesn't seem to apply,
because you can't clear lines. It looks to me like this is a co-op game, which
was not immediately clear. If I'm correct, you want to last as many bricks/as
long a time as possible.

You need to state very clearly that it's co-op and the goal is to stay alive
for as many blocks as possible.

~~~
feral
>You need to state very clearly that it's co-op and the goal is to stay alive
for as many blocks as possible.

I'm pretty sure its non-cooperative. If you look at 1:00, you see an instance
where one player is told 'you lose' and the other 'you win'; so it seems to be
zero sum.

The object seems to be that the player controlling the white blocks must
prevent the white blocks reaching their side of the screen; and vicea-versa.

I find it hard to think through the strategic implications, without an android
handset to play on, but it seems pretty elegant - you'd want to fill in enemy
space where it is least likely to help your enemy.

So, if your enemy had almost reached the top of their screen, with one
'tower', you'd put blocks anywhere but into that tower. But that 'tower' is a
large volume of empty space for you, crying out for you to put your
tetrominoes into.

Game looks like its got some pretty interesting tensions.

------
smoyer
Wow ... that's the best way I've seen of making Tetris truly multi-player.
It's not just competing against each other but actually requires changing
strategies. Bonus points for the fact that the board is almost Escher-esque
(<http://www.mcescher.com/Gallery/switz-bmp/LW306.jpg>)

------
angrycoder
You should tell your friend to remove any mention of tetris from the game
description. The Tetris Holding Company is very aggressive with this kind of
stuff.

------
tled
Brilliant! You should do an iOS version and sell it.

------
NeekGerd
It's a really clever concept... and simple too. Though, it's hard to figure
out what the goal is, if it's coop or battle or other? It's really interesting
to see what people are doing with it. Congrats anyway, impressive concept,
love it. Buy me an Android phone, and I'll buy the game.

------
sumukh1
That's really cool. A unique twist on the concept, kind of like a battle.
Anything similar for iOS?

------
redthrowaway
This looks incredibly cool. I love these "new take on an old concept" games
that actually introduce a new gameplay dynamic, rather than simply reskinning.
Pass on my congratulations to your friend.

------
pud
This is brilliant. I guess it would be almost impossible to complete an entire
row. It would be cool if you got points for going "deeper" into the other
side's area.

------
Mizza
This is a really cool concept! Seems frustrating though.

------
trusko
Very nice. Good idea. Good luck, try to sell it.

------
Raphael
What is the object of the game?

